# Easter 2022



## atomicsmoke (Apr 22, 2022)

Starting with Easter eggs, dyed with onion skins.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 23, 2022)

Next is the head


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 23, 2022)

The head looks a little under-cooked for my liking, but the eggs look real good.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 23, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> The head looks a little under-cooked


Patience grasshopper


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 23, 2022)

Wow Atomic!!!
Those Eggs bring back some memories----My Grandmother used to do a couple batches just like those, every Easter---They were neat !!
Mrs Bear always used fancy kits you buy in the stores.
I liked Nanny's Onion skin dyed eggs better !!!
Thanks for the Memories.

Bear


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 23, 2022)

Cooked long enoug for you? Skull bones fell apart...easy to pick the brain off, tongue peeled with no effort.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 23, 2022)

Easter bread


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 23, 2022)

atomicsmoke said:


> Easter bread
> View attachment 629947


Challah for Easter?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 23, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> Challah for Easter?


Paska....
Very similar to chalah


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 23, 2022)

Stuffed rack of lamb


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 23, 2022)

Rack is done.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 23, 2022)

Sous vide ham (smoked)


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 24, 2022)

More eggs


----------



## tntragan (Apr 24, 2022)

Wow, those onion skin dyed eggs are beautiful. I've never heard of that before. Maybe you should put together a tutorial. I would be interested. Got lots of grandkids that could benefit.


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 24, 2022)

atomicsmoke said:


> Paska....
> Very similar to chalah


Sorry, I didn't see the base,  looks delicious.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 24, 2022)

Bowl of lamb head soup...half a brain floating under the chopped parsley


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 25, 2022)

Wow, what can I say but an amazing and unique thread! From the eggs to the meal, all super cool and crazy good. Thank you, multiple points on that!


----------

